# 2014 535d and warranty question



## kincade (Oct 27, 2016)

Decided to sell my 2012 VW Passat SEL TDI back to VW. I was looking for a used diesel wagon but couldn't find what I was looking for and stumbled on a 2014 535d xdrive that I couldn't pass up. Car has 54k and includes M sport, driver assistance, cold weather, premium and Nav system. I paid $32,700. Original sticker was $67,725.

Purchased from a NJ non-BMW dealer who bought it at an off-lease auction. I called the BMW dealership who serviced the car before it went to auction. They said that there were no significant problems with the car while they serviced it. Relying on their advice, I bought the car w/o even test driving it. 

On the way home from the dealer, the drive train malfunction error code came on. I purchased a Launch X431 Creader VII+ diagnostic reader which told me that I had two transmission position sensors with low levels. Not knowing what this means, I brought the car to local BMW dealer in Poughkeepsie (about 35 miles from home). BMW said that they had no idea what the X431 error code meant and suggested sending it back to Amazon and told me that Autozone will read error codes for free (good to know)

Dealer said I had a sticking EGR valve on the EGR Cooler which means that EGR Cooler needs to be replaced. Cost $800 in parts and $500 in labor. Otherwise, car is in good shape. 

I'm considering buying a warranty but they are pricey (over $2000) I drive over 40k per year. Not sure if I should get the warranty or not. How has everyone's experience been with these engines as the miles pile up? Worth spending the $ on the warranty?

Can anyone recommend a reputable company? There are a ton and they all seem kind of shady.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

While it might not help you, NJ and NY are in the California emissions compact. NY has some weird stuff with warranties, but if you were in NJ the 7/70K emissions warranty would still be in effect and cover the EGR problem. Worth checking with the shop (dealer) that did your work.

Not terribly sure about the 535d and it's newer N57 engine, but the only real problems with the diesels are the SCR/DEF system, usually resulting in the replacement of the NOx sensors ($800 each), the SCR tank (no replaceable parts - $1200), or the SCR Catalyst ($1200). BMW almost certainly made some improvements after their using the X5d/335d as test beds.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice car! That would be high on my list if something were to happen to my X5...
As mentioned the emissions system are going to be the most troublesome aspects of the ownership experience. The only warranty I know that covers these is the BMW CPO and the BMW gold / platinum. Trouble you need to purchase that gold / platinum warranty within the 4/50 coverage and you're past that. I would forego the warranty based on that.

I don;t know if you are new to BMW, but if so, I would recommend a g00g1e search of "Mike Miller BMW lifetime maintenance", read his white paper, draw your won conclusions and decisions in regards to maintenance.

Looking forward to updates as the miles accrue.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice car!! I love my 2014 535d Xdrive sedan. I drive 55k miles per year and have been splitting the miles up between the 535d and my CPO 2012 X5 35d. Both cars are always driven hard on the highway and like they were stolen. Never babied or used exclusively for short trips.

If my 535d were my only car it would already have 160k miles on it by now. 100k miles represents a little under 2 years of driving for me.

The 535d is currently at 82k miles and has had zero reliability issues. My X5 35d is only at 138k miles and it's still too early to tell about its reliability.

Best cars I have ever owned.

Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kincade (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Decided against the warranties. Most seemed to exclude the most problem prone parts anyway (for example, the EGR Cooler). The warranty companies ask for your make/model/year so my guess is that they exclude the most problem prone parts for each car, such as the EGR cooler in the case of BMW. I will "roll the dice" and see how it goes. 

One other question for you high mileage drivers, do you simply rely on the computer to tell you when to do oil changes or do you it on a more regular interval? Again, I drive 40K per year, mostly highway miles. I'm really looking forward to getting into this car once VW buy backs our diseasal (a term my kids came up with) which should be in a few weeks. In case anyone is wondering, we are getting about $7200 on top of the car's Sept. 2015 market value as compensation for their consumer fraud violations. Really too bad that this car turned out to be a fraud. Although it certainly cannot compare to the BMW in terms of comfort/driveability, the value (b/c of the price) made it an outstanding car. It was too good to be true (because it was). I get 45 mpg no matter how fast I drive, and I average about 80-85 mph.

Looking forward to hitting the pedal hard at 75 in the BMW and see what happens!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

kincade said:


> stumbled on a 2014 535d xdrive that I couldn't pass up.
> 
> , I bought the car w/o even test driving it.





kincade said:


> Decided against the warranties.
> 
> Looking forward to ...see what happens!


God, sometimes I wish I could do that!



There are some great warranties that cover all sorts of emissions stuff. but NOT for a car out of the BMW 4/50 warranty.

GL


----------

